# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  امکان دانلود رایگان فیلمهای Building Applications with ASP.NET MVC 4 سایت Pluralsight

## bade saba

امکان دانلود رایگان فیلمهای Building Applications with ASP.NET MVC 4 سایت معتبر Pluralsight از خود این سایت به صورت رایگان ایجاد شده
من لینک دانلود هایی که برای دانلود خودم آماده کردم رو اینجا قرار میدم که اگر دوستان میخان دانلود کنن از اونا استفاده کنن. کافیه فقط این لینکها رو در یه دانلود منیجر Import کنید.

فیلمها توسط Scott Allen تهیه شده که حتما معرف حضور دوستان MVC کار هستش
سرفصلها هم موارد زیر هستش



> *Introduction to ASP.NET MVC 4		 00:36:37* 
> Introduction
> 	 00:46	
> Web Platform Installer
> 	 02:05	
> The Tools
> 	 01:29	
> New Project
> 	 06:01	
> ...


اگر دوستان میخان به صورت آنلاین هم تماشا کنن فیلم ها رو میتونن در قسمت مربوط به این بخش در خود سایت Pluralsight به آدرس http://pluralsight.com/training/Cour.../mvc4-building فیلمها رو ببینن

حجمش هم فکر کنم حدود 1.02 گیگ باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## bade saba

دوستان این لینک ها که برای دانلود قرار دادم در اون زمانی که قرار دادم اشتباه نبود !!!
اگر به لینکها نگاه کرده باشید حتما دیدید که یه بخشی داره مثلا به این صورت expiretime=1361399314 که نشون میده لینک ها بعد از یه مدت expire میشه و نیاز به Update شدن دارن اگه به صفحه اصلی که آدرسش رو قرار دادم برید میبینید که هنوز امکان دیدن و دانلود فیلمها به صورت رایگان وجود داره و هدف از ارسال این پست بیان یه مطلب Fake و زیاد کردن تعداد پستها نبوده.

آدرس مشاهده و دانلود فیلمها : http://pluralsight.com/training/Cour.../mvc4-building
حجم دقیق کل فیلم ها  هم 1.74 GB هستش

----------


## bade saba

لینک مستقیم دانلود تمام فیلمهای بخش MVC سایت asp.net : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?360584

لینک مستقیم دانلود بیش از 330 فیلم بخش Web Forms سایت asp.net و 90 فیلم سایت www.pluralsight-training.net : 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?341879

----------


## alimooghashang

لینک ها expire شدن

----------


## alimooghashang

من لینک تورنتش رو پیدا کردم برای دوستانی که دنبالش میگردن میذارم

t4261035.zip

----------


## bade saba

> لینک ها expire شدن


تمامی لینکها در آدرس http://pluralsight.com/training/Cour.../mvc4-building وجود داره و همگی کار میکنه

----------


## noroozifar

> من لینک تورنتش رو پیدا کردم برای دوستانی که دنبالش میگردن میذارم
> 
> t4261035.zip



این فایل تورنت فقط 700 مگ است در صورتیکه دوستمون فرمودند 1.74 گیگ

----------


## sadeghg22

کسی سورس کد هایی که حین اموزش مینویسن رو داره؟؟

----------


## Moien Tajik

> کسی سورس کد هایی که حین اموزش مینویسن رو داره؟؟


http://uplod.ir/7e7zf7wd47qy/odetofo...5f15bb.zip.htm

----------

